# 4000 for Alex_Murphy



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations, mate 

Mi fa molto piacere constatare quanto le tue conoscenze linguistiche siano migliorate da quando sei diventato un membro del forum.


----------



## valy822

Paul ha ragione...stai diventando *BRAVISSIMOOOOOO*!!!! 
Tanti tantissimi complimenti e grazie infinite che tutto l'aiuto che ci dai!


----------



## Siberia

Wow Alex (get a life!!!) LOL
Hark who's talking!!!!
Lovely to see you here as always and exchange opinions
Siberia


----------



## Frenko

Hurray!


----------



## Bienvenidos

* Congratulations!*​ _ (Ojalá pudiéramos comunicarnos en italiano, pero como no es posible, te tendré que felicitar en inglés)_​ *
** CONGRATS!!*​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, Alex.  I envy your progress in Italian.  You are doing GREAT!!

Elisabetta


----------



## JamesM

Cheers, Alex!  Congrats on the 4000!


----------



## Alxmrphi

I never check anything other than IE and EO really but @ 3000 LSP gave me one of these threads so I just thought I'd check.

But come on, I must be so annoying to all you lot?!?!?
I am short tempered and moody a lot of the time! 

Apologies for all that, I'll try to change for my 5K birthday

lol Siberia (*does the old man "Yer catchin me up" thing*)
Aww Just finally deciphered Paul's message, thanks again.


----------



## _forumuser_

Well done, Alex. Keep them coming!


----------



## cuchuflete

Nicely done, Sir!  Your interplanetary stopovers in EO are always welcome.

In case you are feeling homesick....


clicketty click clack


Un abbraccione,
cuchu


----------



## lsp

Sorry I missed it, I would love to have done the honors again, Alex. It's a pleasure, even when it's annoying


----------



## ElaineG

> It's a pleasure, even when it's annoying


 
Couldn't have said it better myself.

All this, and drunk too!  

P.S. _Please_ don't try to have 4,000 pints to celebrate.


----------



## Poianone

Well, it's definitevely a good habit checking oftenly the congrats pages! Indeed, it's a pleasure to post a "CONGRATULAZIONI ALEX!!!!!!!" on Wednsday morning!!!!!!   You are really great, my dear Robocop's namesake!!!!!!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Un brindisi anche per te. 
Congratulazioni!


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulations, Alex! Thank you for your help!


----------



## Saoul

Good job, granny. 
I really can't see how, but "un posto al sole" seems to be working on you! 

Well, cheers! 
Saoul the Pirate.


----------



## Alxmrphi

I haven't watched any in quite a while, I need to catch up!
Or some of Alberto Angelo's programs as well, I like them.


----------



## Saoul

Is he a friend of yours? Because we have someone in the TV business here, but his name is ALBERTO ANGELA. 
Family names have no masculine or feminine forms. Quit the grammar maniac for a bit, please.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh picky picky!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSALEX !!!!*​


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations Alex!

I thought about congratulating you with 4000 Echelon trigger words but then I thought that might be a little excessive, so I'll just say *toad fish data*.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Alxmrphi

loladamore said:


> Congratulations Alex!
> 
> I thought about congratulating you with 4000 Echelon trigger words but then I thought that might be a little excessive, so I'll just say *toad fish data*.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



Oh that would have been fantastic! I'm so glad you were able to remember a thread and remember me as its author, I never note who starts threads usually, especially since the Echelon thread was so long ago lol.

 Thank you.


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful, Alex!
I certainly don't take you for granted, though I take it for granted that we'll have the pleasure of many more posts!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, Alex


----------



## danalto

sono in ritardo, vero? congratulazioni, alex!!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Alex_Murphy said:


> People really can drag out my tongue and tie it in a bow sometimes, lol.


Now _that's _something I'd like to see in your avatar!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora, a meno che ti congratuli con me per il mio quattromilacentocinquantunesimo post?


----------



## Sallyb36

Well done Alex!  Long may it continue!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tic tac, tic tac... Ding dong dong dong, dong dong dong dong! 4000 o'clock! 
Congrats "big" Alex!


----------



## Alxmrphi

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Tic tac, tic tac... Ding dong dong dong, dong dong dong dong! 4000 o'clock!
> Congrats "big" Alex!



 no art message? *cries*
_remember?_


----------



## Jana337

Alex_Murphy said:


> People really can drag out my tongue and tie it in a bow sometimes, lol.


E cosa ti aspetteresti da me? 

Comunque auguri!!!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Scusa, sono in ritardissimo.....

_Complimenti!_


----------



## Cecilio

Congratulations, Alex!


----------



## shamblesuk

How do you find time to do anything else?

Congrats yet again mate.

Lee


----------



## ampurdan

Congratulations, Mr. Murphy!


----------



## Einstein

I didn't even know about the Congrats page until Panpan sent me a personal message to tell me I was missing my own party. Anyway, here I am at yours. A long way to go before I catch you up! Congratulations!


----------

